# "Betta drawings one at a time - Plz Read 1st post!"



## ao

*Free betta drawings one at a time*


***************************************
*IMPORTANT!*
**************************************
Please double check to see that there indeed is a slot open before posting up your requests! (There should be a post saying "Slot is open!" after the last picture) 


Thank you!!!
***************************************** 

*Please provide the following info to claim a slot*

1. A Photo of your betta

2. Gender

3. Finnage (CT/ PK/ EEHMPK etc...)

4. Coloration/pattern
_(I will not draw your fish unless I have the above information!)_

******************************************
*{{{{IMPORTANT no.2}}}}*
******************************************
I saw something today that made me feel that I need to post this to promote better understanding of how art works.

Here's the not-so-common common sense part about art. Even though I'm drawing *your* fish, the art by default belongs to the artist. ie, me  Just like how your photo of your fish belongs to you! They are legally copyrighted to me until 70years after my death unless I have in some way given you the legal rights to my drawings! In other words modifying or using these photos without permission are infringing upon these copyright laws. Selling these anywhere is obviously a big no no.

That said, If I made the art for you, d
feel free to use these for your avatars or in your signatures. Similarly, Please do not use art of fish that are not drawn for you!

If you use these anywhere outside of the forum, please credit me  something like: "art by ao from bettafish.com" will be perfect.

If you would like to modify my art in any way _please ask me first!_.

99% of the time I swear I don't mind 
*********************************************

I've edited this post too many times lol!
Well this was the original post:

"There was a time when I tried this and opened about 10 slots, unfortunately I couldn't get to all of them and never finished drawing. That made me feel bad for all those who missed out 

So this is how it works, I will post up a slot for one drawing at a time, and the first to post what they want drawn after my post will get their fish drawn. When I'm done, I'll open up another slot... and the cycle goes on."

Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## ao

Slot is now open


----------



## PurpleJay

Here's Comet to get you started 
Gender: Male
Tail-type: HMPK
Coloration/pattern: Metallic silver-blue/red/black/red/white/I have no idea how to describe this coloration. Marble, probably.


----------



## ao

Currently drawing comet!


----------



## ao

*Free betta drawings one at a time*

Here you go PurpleJay


----------



## PurpleJay

Thank you! It's so cute! 
You got his colors more correct in 30 mins than I have in 1 1/2 hours XD
You really have some good art skills!


----------



## ao

Thanks!  He looked kinda purple.... so i picked a purple color. lol









Is this higher res? I have no idea why the last upload was so blurry :/


Slot is open!


----------



## Elleth

Crummy picture (so I added more than one), but I would love it if you could do one of my newest boy.

1. A Photo:

























2. Gender - Male, but his caudal fin is pretty short
3. Tail type - Crowntail
4. Coloration/pattern - White and light blue marble. The light blue is only on the fins, but it's on all of them. Ventrals, pectorals, anal, dorsal, caudal. His head is peach in the middle, like where most metallic bettas have a "stripe".


----------



## ao

*Free betta drawings one at a time*

Elleth, here you go:

Permanent marke style


----------



## ao

Slot is open


----------



## Elleth

Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## BettaBoy11

Can you do Pi?
He's a male, marble SDeT.
The top part of his body is blue, the bottom part black, his fins are black and red with white streaks, and are clear at the ends.


----------



## ao

BettaBoy11 said:


> Can you do Pi?
> He's a male, marble SDeT.
> The top part of his body is blue, the bottom part black, his fins are black and red with white streaks, and are clear at the ends.



Here you go


----------



## ao

Slot's open


----------



## lilnaugrim

Doing any more colored ones?

I'd like one of Sam
He's a Male OHM Red Butterfly


----------



## ao

I'm not restricting myself to medium  Pretty much doing whatever I feel like at the time of drawing 

Sam in color pencil:








When will we ever see sam in his full glory again?


----------



## ao

Slot is open!


----------



## Greenapp1es

How about one of my baby girl, Dione?

These all look great!

Female
Crowntail
Pale pink body, darker pink\magenta finnage.


----------



## ao

Sure  please provide me with all the details mentioned in the first post. Thanks!


----------



## ao

Greenapp1es said:


> How about one of my baby girl, Dione?
> 
> These all look great!
> 
> Female
> Crowntail
> Pale pink body, darker pink\magenta finnage.



Here you go 

Ball point pen style


----------



## lilnaugrim

Thanks ao! He's beautiful!!

He's doing a lot of regrowing! So hopefully in a few months he'll be all grown back! It will never look the same unfortunately, even last time his new growth came back and his fins were kinked a little and some rays fused together. But he's still a glorious boy ^_^ I think he's secretly enjoying his short fins for the moment haha


----------



## ao

They all love short fins... I'm hoping my little one's fins will stay short!

Slot is open again!


----------



## Crossroads

Kronos
Male
Crowntail
Blue orange tricolor orange undertones blue irids. Fins are orange then black with silver flecks. His right ventral is shorter than his left.
Habitual spaz: http://bettapack.tumblr.com/tagged/kronos


----------



## BettaBoy11

Wow! Thanks for doing Pi!


----------



## Greenapp1es

Thanks ao! Dione looks great!


----------



## ao

Crossroads said:


> Kronos
> 
> Male
> 
> Crowntail
> 
> Blue orange tricolor orange undertones blue irids. Fins are orange then black with silver flecks. His right ventral is shorter than his left.
> 
> Habitual spaz: http://bettapack.tumblr.com/tagged/kronos



Here you go  

Marker drawn, computer shaded 









Original photographed image as bonus!


----------



## Crossroads

He looks great! Thank you!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Is a slot open? Could you do Dangerous?
He's a Royal Blue Veil Tail.


----------



## Erinf256

You are very talented!!


----------



## ao

*Free betta drawings one at a time*

Not yet Dangerous  Maybe tomorrow or the day after. I'm usually busy on weekends though. I wanted to open up the slot when O really want to draw so I know it'll be done

Erin- Thankyou!!!


----------



## Erinf256

[ I can't figure out how to delete this lol! I was gonna post it again when you had your next slot open, so just ignore this ]
ps. I just joined a few days ago, still kinda figuring stuff out!!

Hi! I would love if you drew a picture of Paradise!









2. Male
3. Elephant Ear
4. Red and white striped tail and fins, red body with blue and purple shimmery parts.

Thanks!


----------



## ao

*Free betta drawings one at a time*

Haha, you cant delete posts.....

But do not fear! I love staring at photos of beautiful fish 

Just leave it there!


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

2. Male
3. Elephant Ear
4. Multi-color [Look like this betta's color]










1.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

Crap! You don't have anymore slots DX


----------



## ao

Not right now... 

Your fish is beautiful! I've always wanted a short finned EE


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

Thank you <3 Unfortunately he passed away a month ago.


----------



## DangerousAngel

ao said:


> Not yet Dangerous  Maybe tomorrow or the day after. I'm usually busy on weekends though. I wanted to open up the slot when O really want to draw so I know it'll be done
> 
> Erin- Thankyou!!!


That's fine! I can't wait!


----------



## ao

Happy Monday! (Or not...)

Slot is open again


----------



## Erinf256

Is the slot open? I'll go for it!! I would love if you drew a picture of Paradise!









2. Male
3. Elephant Ear
4. Red and white striped tail and fins, red body with blue and purple shimmery parts.

Thanks!


----------



## ao

Yep  Drawing Paradise now


----------



## ao

Paradise in ball point pen fantasy style:


----------



## ao

Next slot is open!


----------



## Erinf256

He looks perfect! Thanks!!


----------



## Nova betta

could you do my boy? Sorry I could not get a picture so I used one off google. He lookes like this boy but his "ears" are a little bigger. And the end of his tail is a little grey.

1. MALE
2. HMPK
3. Pure white except for the end of his tail is a little gray.


----------



## DangerousAngel

DangerousAngel said:


> Is a slot open? Could you do Dangerous?
> He's a Royal Blue Veil Tail.
> View attachment 587818


Don't forget to do Dangerous.


----------



## ao

DangerousAngel said:


> Don't forget to do Dangerous.



Oh! The slot wasn't open when you put in your request... I thought I clarified that but I guess not  

I'll put you in the next slot so you won't feel bad.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

When you know you'll never get a slot XD


----------



## DangerousAngel

ao said:


> Oh! The slot wasn't open when you put in your request... I thought I clarified that but I guess not
> 
> I'll put you in the next slot so you won't feel bad.


Oh, duh. I thought you said that you'd do him next. Guess not. No worries.


----------



## BlueInkFish

If any slots are open let me know, I'd like to get an awesome drawing from an awesome artist! ;-)


----------



## ao

Nova betta said:


> could you do my boy? Sorry I could not get a picture so I used one off google. He lookes like this boy but his "ears" are a little bigger. And the end of his tail is a little grey.
> 
> 1. MALE
> 2. HMPK
> 3. Pure white except for the end of his tail is a little gray.




Here you go! learning to finger paint on my phone app


----------



## BlueInkFish

Do you mind doing two fish in one picture? If so, you can just do the male if you want  he's a yellow we boy with a slightly (purple) pineapple body, the female is a blue grizzle double tail.


----------



## ao

litelboyblu said:


> Do you mind doing two fish in one picture? If so, you can just do the male if you want  he's a yellow we boy with a slightly (purple) pineapple body, the female is a blue grizzle double tail.



I'm only doing one fish at a time for now. There are no slots open as of now  please check back again later. Thanks!


----------



## Kyle15

a-o ( can't type name without dash cuz it says the word so )
I was wondering if I could draw with you, I'm free all the time and I can draw betta fish good. So what'd u say.?


----------



## ao

Kyle15 said:


> a-o ( can't type name without dash cuz it says the word so )
> I was wondering if I could draw with you, I'm free all the time and I can draw betta fish good. So what'd u say.?



Draw with me? Im not sure I follow....


----------



## Kyle15

Yeah like a I take a person separate and you take some one so people get their thing quicker. 
I can draw a betta and I wondered if we can handle this
thread together


----------



## Greenapp1es

Kyle... Just open your own thread offering to do drawings. I'm sure you will find some people interested in seeing what you can give them!


----------



## BlueInkFish

ao said:


> I'm only doing one fish at a time for now. There are no slots open as of now  please check back again later. Thanks!


Okay! Thank you!


----------



## Kyle15

Ok


----------



## ao

Kyle15 said:


> Yeah like a I take a person separate and you take some one so people get their thing quicker.
> 
> I can draw a betta and I wondered if we can handle this
> 
> thread together



Opening your own thread up will probably be for the best  I like to experiment and do art at my own pace, sorry about that!


----------



## ao

DangerousAngel said:


> Is a slot open? Could you do Dangerous?
> He's a Royal Blue Veil Tail.
> View attachment 587818


Cartooney style. I tried to make him look... dangerous?


----------



## Elleth

Lol! That's awesome, I love Dangerous' drawing.


----------



## Nova betta

wow thank you so much!


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta

Wow! You are very talented! Can you draw my betta Bubbles?:thankyou:


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta

Thanks!


----------



## ao

Sorry Bubbles, no slots are open at the moment.


----------



## DangerousAngel

ao said:


> Cartooney style. I tried to make him look... dangerous?
> View attachment 590193


Holy crap that SO CUTE!! I love it! Thank you SO much!!
I actually got his name from the Michael Jackson album Dangerous. :-D


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta

Oops, sorry.


----------



## ao

slot is open!


----------



## bettaposeidon

Could you draw Poseidon? Mustard Gas halfmoon.


----------



## ao

*Free betta drawings one at a time*



bettaposeidon said:


> Could you draw Poseidon? Mustard Gas halfmoon.



Here you go!

Ball point pen and iphone app


----------



## ao

slot is open ^_^


----------



## Sereya

I would love for you to draw one of mine please 

Either one you would like to draw, 

Comet the butterfly, crowntail, male.
Or Cupid the halfmoon doubletail/rosetail, male.


----------



## ao

Sereya said:


> I would love for you to draw one of mine please
> 
> Either one you would like to draw,
> 
> Comet the butterfly, crowntail, male.
> Or Cupid the halfmoon doubletail/rosetail, male.



Here you go


----------



## Sereya

Absolutely beautiful and elegant! Thank you


----------



## superswimmer

can you do Bluemoon?


----------



## oliver15

ao I love your drawings ^_^ this thread brought a lot of smiles =) =) =) =)


----------



## ao

oliver15 said:


> ao I love your drawings ^_^ this thread brought a lot of smiles =) =) =) =)



Thank you Oliver! I don't get to draw as much as I used too, so it's nice getting a little drawing exercise here and there! I also get to see everyone's beautiful fish as a bonus 




superswimmer said:


> View attachment 594346
> can you do Bluemoon?


Hey super, the slot isn't open right now. Please check back later!


----------



## superswimmer

oh ok sorry


----------



## ao

slot is open!


----------



## Sereya

Could you draw Cupid this time please?
Male, halfmoon, double tail, super red


----------



## ao

Sereya said:


> Could you draw Cupid this time please?
> Male, halfmoon, double tail, super red



Here you go 

Cute sharpie style. lol


----------



## Greenapp1es

ao said:


> Here you go
> 
> Cute sharpie style. lol
> View attachment 596282


LOOKIT that pudgy face!

I love all of your different drawings, but something about this one was adorable.


----------



## bettaposeidon

ao said:


> Here you go!
> 
> Ball point pen and iphone app
> 
> View attachment 594250


I love it! Thank you so much! My little grumpy boots in all his glory. lol


----------



## Sereya

Thank you, he is adorable


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

Can I call dibs on next slot? Lol


----------



## kschill83

If you have an open slot ^_^ 

1. Here's Blasto! 








2. Male
3. Crowntail
4. Mostly red, with a spec of blue on the front of his dorsal fin, and some slight speckled blue going horizontally across his body, and the tips of his front 2 fins are turning a white color


----------



## lilnaugrim

Ao will let you know when a slot is open. I don't think she's doing "dibs" or anything before she announces that a slot is open. Be patient


----------



## ao

Thanks Lil!
Yes, please read the first post before posting guys! I'll feel bad if there are hurt feelings over this 



kschill83 said:


> If you have an open slot ^_^
> 
> 1. Here's Blasto!



The slot isn't available right now kschill, please read the first post and check back later!


----------



## ao

SiameseFightingArt said:


> Can I call dibs on next slot? Lol



Haha, when are you online usually? I know you've been waiting for a while so I'll try to open a slot up when you're around


----------



## ao

slot is open!


----------



## Sleepykitty

Could you do Ra?









He's a male, yellow/orange delta tail!


----------



## ao

Sleepykitty said:


> Could you do Ra?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a male, yellow/orange delta tail!



Here ya go!


----------



## Sleepykitty

Awwww~ He's adorable, thank you! =D


----------



## ao

Slot is open again!



Sleepykitty said:


> Awwww~ He's adorable, thank you! =D



You're welcome!


----------



## Starburst44

Could you draw Nobel? He's a male Double Tail Halfmoon. Thanks!


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

ao said:


> Haha, when are you online usually? I know you've been waiting for a while so I'll try to open a slot up when you're around


Usually get on at 1pm MST.


----------



## ao

Starburst44 said:


> Could you draw Nobel? He's a male Double Tail Halfmoon. Thanks!



inspired by someone's curly style on here  Hope I'm not plagiarizing....


----------



## ao

slot is open


----------



## Megan1793

Could you draw my newest boy, he doesn’t have a name yet.
He’s a male HMPK with the grumpiest little face ever
Mostly blue/turquoise with a pop of orange on his ventral fins


----------



## ao

Megan1793 said:


> Could you draw my newest boy, he doesn’t have a name yet.
> He’s a male HMPK with the grumpiest little face ever
> Mostly blue/turquoise with a pop of orange on his ventral fins



Here you go 

Stained glass style?! idk, lol


----------



## Megan1793

ao said:


> Here you go
> 
> Stained glass style?! idk, lol
> View attachment 598394



I love it, you have such a great range of styles


----------



## ao

Imm glad you like it!

Slot is open again


----------



## Elleth

Can you do Arausio? Gender: male 
He was a marble halfmoon. Coloring white, with dark blue, and a red cap. 










Thank you!

Edit to add another picture from a different angle:


----------



## SunnySideIvy

[[Shoot! lol ignore this I clicked just a bit too late]]


----------



## ao

Elleth said:


> Can you do Arausio? Gender: male
> He was a marble halfmoon. Coloring white, with dark blue, and a red cap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Edit to add another picture from a different angle:



i don't know what style


----------



## Elleth

Lol! Thank you!  He looks awesome.


----------



## kschill83

ao said:


> Thanks Lil!
> Yes, please read the first post before posting guys! I'll feel bad if there are hurt feelings over this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The slot isn't available right now kschill, please read the first post and check back later!


Thats my fault! I thought I was on the last page when I read that a slot was open. I'd love to dibs the next spot since I'm not on enough to check.. but if I can't that's okay too  I love your art by the way!


----------



## ao

Slot is open!


----------



## SunnySideIvy

Hello!
I'd love a drawing of my baby veil tail female Wanda!
Shes red with black liner on her fins, and her caudal has a little scar/damage that makes her tail look like two pieces, the top piece being smaller. 















If you need more photos she has an album on my profile


----------



## ao

SunnySideIvy said:


> Hello!
> I'd love a drawing of my baby veil tail female Wanda!
> Shes red with black liner on her fins, and her caudal has a little scar/damage that makes her tail look like two pieces, the top piece being smaller.
> View attachment 600105
> 
> View attachment 600113
> 
> 
> If you need more photos she has an album on my profile




Here you go  








And here is the original lineart


----------



## ao

slot is open


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

[Woot!]

2. Male
3. Elephant Ear
4. Multi-color [Look like this betta's color]










1.


----------



## ao

SiameseFightingArt said:


> [Woot!]
> 
> 2. Male
> 3. Elephant Ear
> 4. Multi-color [Look like this betta's color]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.




Here you go


----------



## ao

I like it cropped


----------



## SunnySideIvy

ao said:


> Here you go
> View attachment 600257


----------



## ao

Thank you  

Slot is open!


----------



## lilnaugrim

How about Macklin? Haven't drawn him yet 

Male
Halfmoon
Marble (turning white body, keeping yellow fins) If you want to just draw him with white body and blue cheeks, I'm totally fine with that. He still has some grizzle left on him but I'm sure it will leave soon


----------



## Lilypad

I really enjoy your art, great job!


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

I love it! Thank you Ao  Now I have something nice to remember him by since he hated Cameras XD


----------



## ao

lilnaugrim said:


> How about Macklin? Haven't drawn him yet
> 
> Male
> Halfmoon
> Marble (turning white body, keeping yellow fins) If you want to just draw him with white body and blue cheeks, I'm totally fine with that. He still has some grizzle left on him but I'm sure it will leave soon



Here he is! He's certainly an unusual marble!


----------



## ao

Slot is open!


----------



## lilnaugrim

ao said:


> Here he is! He's certainly an unusual marble!
> 
> View attachment 601313


Adorable! Thank you :-D


----------



## Nessabobessa

Hello! Would it be possible for you to draw Rhaegar?



Gender: Male

Fin Type: Halfmoon

Coloration: Orange-ish cellophane (blue/green iridescence) and red spots on his fins


----------



## juliesybil

poseidon is one of the most beautiful fish i have ever seen. love Rhaegars face.... and i love your drawings so cute, and you have real talent....so many different styles


----------



## ao

*Free betta drawings one at a time*



juliesybil said:


> poseidon is one of the most beautiful fish i have ever seen. love Rhaegars face.... and i love your drawings so cute, and you have real talent....so many different styles



Thank you!

I think my favorite is Kronos. Orange and Blue AND CT is such a unique combination!


----------



## ao

Nessabobessa said:


> Hello! Would it be possible for you to draw Rhaegar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gender: Male
> 
> 
> 
> Fin Type: Halfmoon
> 
> 
> 
> Coloration: Orange-ish cellophane (blue/green iridescence) and red spots on his fins



Here you go!


----------



## ao

Slot is open


----------



## Watermelons

ao said:


> Here you go!
> 
> View attachment 601801


Oh wow that's stunning!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Storm.
Tail Type: Plakat (I'm still not sure if he's a DTPK)
Coloration/pattern: Honestly, I don't know. I never figured it out. He did marble from white splotches to just blue, with red stripes on his fins.


----------



## Watermelons

1. ^
2. Male
3. Supposed to be a super delta but who knows.
4. Erm as seen in the photo? Red and Blue with a purple fade.


----------



## ao

Watermelons said:


> Oh wow that's stunning!


I like how it turned out too! 
I'm slowly getting used to coloring with my phone app!



DangerousAngel said:


> torm?



torm?


----------



## DangerousAngel

Storm. Check my edit.


----------



## ao

I can certainly do that. meanwhile, please read over the first post carefully and fill in the necessary information.

thank you.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Great! OK, I'll go fix it.


Fixed, go look.


----------



## ao

DangerousAngel said:


> Great! OK, I'll go fix it.
> 
> 
> Fixed, go look.



Thank you


----------



## ao

Watermelons said:


> 1. ^
> 
> 2. Male
> 
> 3. Supposed to be a super delta but who knows.
> 
> 4. Erm as seen in the photo? Red and Blue with a purple fade.



I'll work on yours next as you *did* manage to edit in all the information before Dangerous  and therefore technically you had all the rights to claim the slot. 

I really need to be tougher in reinforcing my own rules!


----------



## DangerousAngel

ao said:


> Thank you
> 
> View attachment 601866


No! Thank you!! It's perfect!

I had honestly forgotten to add the info when I posted.
I can't wait to see the one you're doing for Watermelon!


----------



## Nessabobessa

ao said:


> Here you go!
> 
> View attachment 601801


Omg thank you thank you!


----------



## BlueInkFish

I'll be waiting for a open slot... I usually get here too late, once I log on someone has already taken the slot! I got my eyes glued to this thread from now on!


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta

Me too! She's soo talented! Unlike me...


----------



## ao

Here you go Watermelon


----------



## andakin

I need to explore other sections of this forum more. This thread is awesome. I had no idea you possess such artistic talent. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Watermelons

ao said:


> Here you go Watermelon
> 
> View attachment 602186


Aww thank you 

Yay Red
I can barley draw stick people so :lol:


----------



## ao

Slot is open


----------



## Megan1793

Could you do one of Falkor?  He’s a Fancy Halfmoon. 
His body is a pinky/purple iridescent white and his fins are a mix of pinks, purples and orangey reds


----------



## ao

Megan1793 said:


> Could you do one of Falkor?  He’s a Fancy Halfmoon.
> His body is a pinky/purple iridescent white and his fins are a mix of pinks, purples and orangey reds



Here you go!


----------



## juliesybil

gorgeous fish, beautiful drawing!


----------



## ao

Thank you  

Slot is open!


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

Can you do Zeus?

[Lol I'm back]

1.









2. male

3. Veiltail

4. Orange dalmatian


----------



## ao

What color is his body? Can't see very well


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

black/brown


----------



## ao

SiameseFightingArt said:


> black/brown



Got it  

Here you go!


----------



## Megan1793

ao said:


> Here you go!
> View attachment 604026


So adorable, thank you


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

ao said:


> Got it
> 
> Here you go!
> View attachment 604434


Thank you so much! You're art is always so creative and sweet. :-D


----------



## juliesybil

*Harry before he started chewing his fins*

would you please consider drawing harry when you have the time? He is a male, salmon colored double tail kind of feathery/crown tail? this is him before he started nipping his own fins. very distressing, first time for me. Posting now, even though you have not yet given the go ahead "slot is open" i work insane hours and never see your post until hours later. by no means do i want to skip ahead of others, just wanted to submit it for the future. thank you so much
 Julie


----------



## ao

juliesybil said:


> would you please consider drawing harry when you have the time? He is a male, salmon colored double tail kind of feathery/crown tail? this is him before he started nipping his own fins. very distressing, first time for me. Posting now, even though you have not yet given the go ahead "slot is open" i work insane hours and never see your post until hours later. by no means do i want to skip ahead of others, just wanted to submit it for the future. thank you so much
> 
> Julie



If you let me know when you're usually on the forum then I'll try and open a slot when that time comes around


----------



## juliesybil

*thanks*

usually at night 9pm or so, or early morning around 6am.


----------



## ao

sure  that's not odd hours at all


----------



## Criollo Betta

So gorgeous <3


----------



## ao

Slot is open


----------



## Aquastar

Could you draw my pastel veiltail, Samaki?

Here's a pic:


----------



## ao

Aquastar said:


> Could you draw my pastel veiltail, Samaki?
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic:



Here you go


----------



## ao

Slot is open!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Okay! Finally my turn!

Could you do my boy in this picture?

He's a yellow finned, blue / purple bodied EE halfmoon male


----------



## Aquastar

Thank you! He is soooooo pretty!:-D


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta

Is a slot open? I would love it if you could do bubbles.

1. A Photo of your betta: look below

2. Gender: Male

3. Finnage: Halfmoon double tail


----------



## DangerousAngel

I think litelboyblu grabbed the slot first, maybe you can catch the next opening.


----------



## ao

litelboyblu said:


> Okay! Finally my turn!
> 
> Could you do my boy in this picture?
> 
> He's a yellow finned, blue / purple bodied EE halfmoon male




Here you go


----------



## ao

Slot is open


----------



## PurpleDog

What fun its been to look through the thread and see the drawings! Great job!

I don't have a betta yet... (and I am sure Chinese Cresteds don't count!), but you bet I will keep an eye out here for when I do!


----------



## ao

PurpleDog said:


> What fun its been to look through the thread and see the drawings! Great job!
> 
> I don't have a betta yet... (and I am sure Chinese Cresteds don't count!), but you bet I will keep an eye out here for when I do!



Thanks!  

I'm not too familiar with drawing dogs, but I would love to try it


----------



## PurpleDog

Well, I mentioned my dog because since I've been looking at TONS of photos of bettas, the crest and tail kinda remind me of the flowing fins!


----------



## ao

Feel free to post a photo of your dog up if you'd like a drawing


----------



## PurpleDog

Here are a couple photos of Toby... Maybe by seeing them, you will understand what I meant! LOL










Didn't realize I don't have any recent photos of Toby just standing, so here's one that shows the smooth body with the furnishings... sorta like a Betta!! Which is probably why I like them so much! LOL







http://www.bettafish.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## BlueInkFish

ao said:


> Here you go
> View attachment 612634


I love it!!!


----------



## ao

PurpleDog said:


> Here are a couple photos of Toby... Maybe by seeing them, you will understand what I meant! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't realize I don't have any recent photos of Toby just standing, so here's one that shows the smooth body with the furnishings... sorta like a Betta!! Which is probably why I like them so much! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bettafish.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Here you go! 
I'm not familiar with dog anatomy, so I couldn't get very creative with it


----------



## Revosok

1. A Photo of your betta

2. Male

3. HM DT 

4. Grizzle


*Edit*, sorry if there is no slot opened, when I clicked on this thread, it brought me to page 17 so I thought a slot was opened*


----------



## ao

No worries  

Slot is open


----------



## Revosok

Okay, sorry I posted before you announced a slot was opened, can you please do Prometheus? He is a Male, HM DT, Grizzly patterned betta.


----------



## ao

Revosok said:


> Okay, sorry I posted before you announced a slot was opened, can you please do Prometheus? He is a Male, HM DT, Grizzly patterned betta.



Can I please get his coloration? he looks kind of purple grey, but that might be due to the photograph. Thanks


----------



## Revosok

Sorry for the bad picture. Prometheus is a double tail halfmoon grizzle. Everything in *my* picture that is blueish or darker is iridescent light blue, his tail is just different shades of iridescent blue, and the rest is a palish color. I found this picture on the internet, this guy's colors are very similar to Prometheus'.


----------



## lilnaugrim

He's a Grizzle; blue and white like my Macklin. Yellow tail with irid laced throughout.

EDIT: whoops, posted the same time lol


----------



## ao

*Free betta drawings one at a time*



lilnaugrim said:


> He's a Grizzle; blue and white like my Macklin. Yellow tail with irid laced throughout.
> 
> EDIT: whoops, posted the same time lol



Awesome 

I've seen various colorations of bettas labeled as grizzles, are they simply mislabeled? or are thwre actually variations?



Revosok said:


> Sorry for the bad picture. Prometheus is a double tail halfmoon grizzle. Everything in *my* picture that is blueish or darker is iridescent light blue, his tail is just different shades of iridescent blue, and the rest is a palish color. I found this picture on the internet, this guy's colors are very similar to Prometheus'.



Got it!


----------



## Revosok

I don't think there is much variation (but I may be wrong). Litelboyblu on page 6 of this thread posted a picture of his female doubletail grizzly, who's body is almost completely pale (unlike lilnaugrim's and my grizzles). But I think all grizzles stick to the palish and bluish body with some white and different shades of blue in their fins.


----------



## lilnaugrim

It's usually the body that makes it a Grizzle; usually a blue and white kind of "salt and pepper" look. It can be other colors though as long it makes that pattern. It's more of a pattern than a coloration like Red or Yellow.


----------



## PurpleDog

I didn't see your post about me posting a photo... was looking for photos to post to show what I meant! So imagine my surprise to see the sketch! 

You did a GREAT job! OMG THANK YOU!!!


----------



## ao

Revosok said:


> I don't think there is much variation (but I may be wrong). Litelboyblu on page 6 of this thread posted a picture of his female doubletail grizzly, who's body is almost completely pale (unlike lilnaugrim's and my grizzles). But I think all grizzles stick to the palish and bluish body with some white and different shades of blue in their fins.



Done! 

It's been a while since I touched a pencil, I usually prefer the ball point pen


----------



## Revosok

ao said:


> Done!
> 
> It's been a while since I touched a pencil, I usually prefer the ball point pen
> 
> View attachment 612906


Wow! He looks great! Thank you very much!


----------



## Cinderwolf

These are gorgeous! Would you be able to do Oberon? He's a HM, sorta peachy and teal 

He's in my profile picture but here is some phootos as well


----------



## ao

*&quot;Betta drawings one at a time - Plz Read 1st post!&quot;*



Cinderwolf said:


> These are gorgeous! Would you be able to do Oberon? He's a HM, sorta peachy and teal
> 
> He's in my profile picture but here is some phootos as well


Hey there! 
I only take orders after I open slots, please post your request after a slot has been opened! It's on a first come first served basis. thanks!


----------



## ao

Slot is open!


----------



## Nova betta

can you do magik? 
2. male
3.VT
4.grizzle multicolor


----------



## ao

Nova betta said:


> can you do magik?
> 2. male
> 3.VT
> 4.grizzle multicolor



Here you go


----------



## juliesybil

*yay*

could you please draw my Harry?? thank you so much!!!


----------



## juliesybil

*better pic*

better pic of him frilly kind of male ct? dt. about 1 year old. im so excited!!!


----------



## ao

Slot is open

-Please don't forget to read and follow the directions outlined in the first post. Thanks


----------



## DangerousAngel

I don't think a slot is open yet (I've been stalking this thread for a slot for about an hour!), but I'd love to draw him! My thread is close to the top.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Could you do my new boy Onyx?
He's a male Black Platinum Dragon Plakat.


----------



## juliesybil

sorry i got the alert that a slot had opened...not sure how that happened,,,,sorry guys. lol i stalk this thread also lol i would love it if you would!!! you guys are so creative, im jealous


----------



## Cinderwolf

I'll catch that slot sooner or later haha ; ) These are so cute


----------



## ao

DangerousAngel said:


> Could you do my new boy Onyx?
> He's a male Black Platinum Dragon Plakat.



Here you go


----------



## ao

Slot is open! 

Last one for today  Please make sure you are providing me with all the information requested in the first post  thanks


----------



## DangerousAngel

That is SO cute!! Thank you!! Would you mind doing Kip? Male HMPK, not too sure of his coloring. He's kind of silver, with red. Here's another picture.


----------



## ao

Lol Julie, it seems like you're going to have a bit of competition for slots opened around 9 pm


----------



## ao

DangerousAngel said:


> That is SO cute!! Thank you!! Would you mind doing Kip? Male HMPK, not too sure of his coloring. He's kind of silver, with red. Here's another picture.



done!


----------



## DangerousAngel

I try to grab a slot when I can! :lol: Thank you so much, that's so cute!!


----------



## ao

I can tell


----------



## Johnson1905

Tucson you please draw my white boy Casper


----------



## ao

Slot is open


----------



## DangerousAngel

I finally subscribed to this thread so maybe I'll be able to get a slot easier. Would you mind doing Oscar really quick? He's a PK King. I don't know what his color type though.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Looks like a Turquoise Red Bicolor. It's in the pattern of an MG but MG can't have red fins.


----------



## ao

DangerousAngel said:


> I finally subscribed to this thread so maybe I'll be able to get a slot easier. Would you mind doing Oscar really quick? He's a PK King. I don't know what his color type though.
> 
> View attachment 615714



here it is


----------



## DangerousAngel

lilnaugrim said:


> Looks like a Turquoise Red Bicolor. It's in the pattern of an MG but MG can't have red fins.


Ooh thank you!! Thank you Ao! He's so cute!


----------



## ao

*&quot;Betta drawings one at a time - Plz Read 1st post!&quot;*

Thanks, I'm testing out ponyo style art  wait is it ponyo? maybe it was another manga/anime


----------



## DangerousAngel

I'm familiar with Ponyo! It's some sort of Japanese style film. I'm not sure what Manga is.


----------



## ao

Manga is just japanese comics


----------



## DangerousAngel

Ohh ok!


----------



## PurpleJay

Is a slot open?


----------



## Nova betta

I don't think one is open right now! :-D


----------



## ao

No it isn't  Sorry, i've gottena. little busy over the past few days


----------



## betta fish lover2323

Plz draw angle for me
and the picture is in my profile photo
Gender:male
Fins:veil tail
Colors:dark blue and his fins are a lighter blue


----------



## Nova betta

betta fish lover2323 I don't think the slot is open right now.


----------



## Nova betta

also beautiful boy!


----------



## ao

slot is open


----------



## Mo

Gender : Male
Tail Type : HMDT
Colors : Dark blue body with blue/ yellow fins, mg type coloring


----------



## betta fish lover2323

When are u going to draw angle?


----------



## betta fish lover2323

Ok when the slot is open draw angle... Fin type is vt. Color is dark blue but his fins are a lighter blue. He is a male and the pic is in my profile photo


----------



## lilnaugrim

betta fish lover2323 said:


> Ok when the slot is open draw angle... Fin type is vt. Color is dark blue but his fins are a lighter blue. He is a male and the pic is in my profile photo


She doesn't take request before the slot is open. You will have to wait until she says slot is open and then post your request. Read the first page for more details as she lists in the title!


----------



## DangerousAngel

I can draw Angel for you if you want, until ao opens another slot.


----------



## betta fish lover2323

Omg thx danger


----------



## ao

*&quot;Betta drawings one at a time - Plz Read 1st post!&quot;*



betta fish lover2323 said:


> When are u going to draw angle?



I only take the first request posted after I open a slot  Mo's betta is currently being drawn. Please try again next time!


----------



## betta fish lover2323

Ok.. When the slot is open


----------



## lilnaugrim

betta fish lover2323 said:


> Ok.. When the slot is open


Whenever she posts that it is


----------



## DangerousAngel

betta fish lover2323 said:


> Ok.. When the slot is open


You can subscribe to this thread so when she posts you'll be able to grab the slot. My thread is in the art section, You can post your picture there.


----------



## Isabella15

Subbing. Gotta steal that slot!


----------



## PurpleDog

Looking forward to seeing your next drawing!


----------



## ao

PurpleDog said:


> Looking forward to seeing your next drawing!



I'm on vacation in Australia, still have Mo's art on the backburner >.>


----------



## DangerousAngel

Ooh! I hope you're enjoying it!


----------



## PurpleDog

OMG how wonderful!


----------



## ao

Mo said:


> Gender : Male
> 
> Tail Type : HMDT
> 
> Colors : Dark blue body with blue/ yellow fins, mg type coloring



here you go!


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta

Is there a slot open now? I'd love one of my blue halfmoon double tail male, Bubbles. Thanks! Your drawings are awesome.


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta

Here are some photos of him.


----------



## ao

BubblesTheBlueBetta said:


> Is there a slot open now? I'd love one of my blue halfmoon double tail male, Bubbles. Thanks! Your drawings are awesome.



Sorry Bubbles, I'm on vacation and probably wont be around to draw anything for atleast another week.

i will put up a post when I open up a slot. There won't be any doubts about whether a slot is open when I do 

At all other times, I will be unavailable for drawing.


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta

I completely understand. I can imagine how busy you must be!


----------



## CuddlesTheBetta

Amazing work!!!

Can't wait for a slot to open up!


----------

